

IPhone, Google, Facebook: Which Would You Give Up? - akrymski
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/92797179/

======
akrymski
Interestingly enough, even though I don't value Facebook much, it's the only
one that would be hard to replace: Google could be replaced with Bing or
DuckDuckGo, iPhone with Android, but where will I keep track of all my
Facebook friends?

~~~
drbawb
Well: the ones I _really_ care about are either (a) in my contacts, (b) hacker
types that have Google+ (I presume "Google" includes all google services.), or
(c) I have their e-mail.

Now, I would lose touch with a lot of people BUT I would still hear all the
important things through word of mouth.

I find that I don't honestly use FB to stay in touch. I use it as a glorified
soapbox / timewaster.

I know that I could live w/o Facebook because days go by where I don't check
it at all. (I haven't really looked at it since Diablo 3 came out, for
example. Then again, I haven't talked to my IRL friends either.)

Not a day goes by that I don't have to use a Google service (they're my email
provider, for starters. also as a programmer Google is kind of a necessity.)

And my iPhone? Well. I feel kind of naked if I don't have it.(or it isn't
charged.) There's a really weird helplessness that comes with being unable to
call for help at any given moment in time.

------
nextparadigms
Facebook would be the first one, of course. And iPhones don't interest me
anymore.

------
drbawb
If for some reason I had to make this choice? Facebook. I wouldn't even blink.

------
jgeorge
Gave up google months ago, haven't missed it.

~~~
drbawb
Google Search, or Google [Books, Docs, YouTube, Google+, Answers, GMail, etc.]

If the latter, you are far stronger-willed than I, sir!

------
stewie2
facebook

------
PythonDeveloper
Just gave up my iPhone yesterday. Switched to an HTC One X (Dual core 1.5Ghz,
Android Ice Cream Sammich, 4.7" screen.. UNREAL).

Buh bye Apple.

